# Boxing Day Bucks - $1,750 in Prizing



## admin

Need some cash to spend on boxing day?

Post in this thread for your chance at winning one of the following cash prizes via PayPal:

$250 ---> Grosmechantloup
$150 ---> heelsparky0501
$100 ---> authentic
$100 ---> MlbrottarN
$50 ---> Protezione
$50 ---> savagebunny
$50 ---> Dallus
$50 ---> MAXAMOUS
$50 ---> 7hm
$50 ---> Feuer unten
$50 ---> Preim
$50 ---> unknownSCL
$50 ---> the3lement
$25 ---> simfreak47
$25 ---> .Style
$25 ---> Crooksy
$25 ---> Bitemarks and bloodstains
$25 ---> procpuarie
$25 ---> Jnesses
$25 ---> keitare
$25 ---> orbiter
$25 ---> Kamikaze127
$25 ---> Sozin
$25 ---> The Duke
$25 ---> anthony92
$25 ---> badreligion156
$25 ---> alexgheseger
$25 ---> SpcCdr
$25 ---> LinksKitKat
$25 ---> Powelly
$25 ---> GPA_Voltaire
$25 ---> ace8uk
$25 ---> epitek
$25 ---> iampoor
$25 ---> Lozza
$25 ---> computeruler
$25 ---> honk_honk
$25 ---> crashdummy35
$25 ---> RaCeR123
$25 ---> bad_haze
$25 ---> Nv1si0n

Mods/Editors can enter too! To enter, you must currently be a member of Overclock.net, with at least one post, as of the time of this post.

Anyone who did not win can opt to receive $10 of Overclock.net appliques for only $1 via PayPal (we are only asking for the $1 so that it will make receiving your shipping address easy as it's done all through PayPal). Info on this offer will be posted here after the winners have been chosen.

Winners will be chosen at random on or before December 23rd.

Thanks!
admin

EDIT:

*Cash Prize Winners: How To Claim Your Prize*
1) PM admin with your paypal address.
2) Using that paypal address, log into paypal and request payment of the prize you won from [email protected] *using the paypal interface*.
3) The first batch of payments will be made in about 24 hours. In case you don't complete this in time, the next round of payments will be made within 7 days.

*Applique and Lanyard Offer*
If you entered this contest but did not win a cash prize, you can take advantage of this offer.

Until midnight EST (-5GMT) on December 28th, you can order 1 Overclock.net lanyard OR $10 in appliques for only $1 while quantities last.

Send payment to [email protected] via paypal. Make sure to include the following info:

1) Your username
2) Your full correctly formatted shipping address
3) What you are ordering (a lanyard or appliques).
4) If you are ordering a lanyard, please request which type you would like and we will do our best to meet that. We can't promise this though. Right now we have "Ring", "USB/Cell Phone", "Clip" and "Carabiner".

If you do not follow these instructions or if we run out of goods, we will refund your order. We will do our best to meet all the orders we can though and should be able to.


----------



## milkcow500




----------



## woodpigeon4

wow, thanks admin


----------



## mmx+

Awesome, totally in!


----------



## Firestorm252

*almost shoots Mountain Dew out of nose*
Oi! I was thinking it was another "Boxing Day" pun thread.

count me in lol


----------



## deerleg

i am in!


----------



## qazzaq2004

Totally have to jump on this


----------



## Quantum Reality

WHOA I AM SO IN.


----------



## getbigtony

in it to win it

nice; from $500 to $750 to $1500
thank the sponsors!!


----------



## KittensMewMew

Possibly free money? My favourite!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Need some cash to spend on boxing day?

Post in this thread for your chance at winning one of the following cash prizes via PayPal:

$250
$150
$100

Winners will be chosen at random on or before December 23rd.

Thanks!
admin

In

Lord Xeb


----------



## caraboose

Did I read this right? If so. I'm so in. Maybe I'll be allowed to buy a delayed christmas present for my grandma.. lol


----------



## ACM

Count me in!

Have $0.00 for Xmas, lost job and construction Is now getting harder to get a job for In Florida.


----------



## itzhoovEr

In


----------



## Spart

In before over 9000 pages. xD

thnx admin!


----------



## Bulldog22

in


----------



## Blindrage606

In.


----------



## Dar_T

Wow! Totally in. Need to make up for the $175 I owe my university for an improper checkout.


----------



## epidemic

Hey I like free money







. In


----------



## PlantDizzle

i'll join this ^.^ Very generous.


----------



## mr. biggums

woo money lol


----------



## stumped

stumped is in. thanks!


----------



## r34p3rex

I'm in xD Need to build my sig rig


----------



## Arbiter419

I love OCN, and I love money. So why not?

In!


----------



## borito4

Hehe FTW!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

I am in


----------



## /Fail

:O

In.


----------



## IEATFISH

Wow, thanks admin!!! I'm in!


----------



## wolfrifle16

hahaha, Canadians.
IN


----------



## admin

More prizes added so we can have more winners


----------



## dante020

I'm in!


----------



## foslock

Definitely in! Thanks!


----------



## authentic

Awesome! I'm in! Great Forum!


----------



## Corruption

I'm in.


----------



## Ezygroove

I'll try my luck at this!!


----------



## eagle3566

I'm definitely in!


----------



## ACwazHere

Awesome, I'm in.


----------



## Ocnewb

I am in. Almost faint!!


----------



## 98uk

Wow, alex98uk in!?!?!?!

(he is)


----------



## xToaDx

Wow, I'm in too, thanks!


----------



## wire

I'm def in this!!!


----------



## SporkofdooM

Wow. In! Thanks Admin!


----------



## prosser13

Awesome, thanks Admin


----------



## Ryanb213

holy god! thanks!


----------



## Conley

Thanks admin!


----------



## Monster34

Nice! I'm in.


----------



## Setzer

I'm in as well.
This is really nice Admin, and if these money (or some of it) was donated, thanks to whoever did that








Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Afrodisiac

In.


----------



## T D

That is a VERY generous prize! In.

Where did the money come from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## airplaneman

Woah, free money!? That's just fantastic! Count me in!


----------



## aksthem1

In for this. I love OCN.


----------



## lemans81

As always admin you rock, I am in!


----------



## apointo

Good, free, free, good.


----------



## gymenii

This has win all over it. IN!


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T D* 
That is a VERY generous prize! In.

Where did the money come from if you don't mind me asking?

We try to do stuff like this each year. Each year we try to make it a little larger. The funds come internally (no direct sponsors for this). It's the holidays


----------



## zaeric19

In, thanks for doing this, one more reason that OCN is the best.


----------



## voodoo71

Awesome contest. Im in it to win it.


----------



## lockhead

cannot pass on this one. I am in!


----------



## SpcCdr

IN
Nice one admin (aka OCN Santa)








Cheers ALL








Happy Holidays


----------



## TheCh3F

Free $$?!??! Gimmie!


----------



## Peroxide

I'm excited for the chance to lose and get $10 of appliques for $1


----------



## Mr.Taquito

toe-tally in


----------



## da tick 07

in of course!


----------



## startekee

im in


----------



## amder

Im in : )


----------



## admin

Ah what the heck - let's add a few more cash prizes. Update coming in one minute.


----------



## max302

MONEY! It's a hit.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Ah what the heck - let's add a few more cash prizes. Update coming in one minute.

Epic.

I want to rep


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

in! thanks admin and everyone from ocn for this!


----------



## xd_1771

Oh what the heck, even though my dad claims to not have a PayPal... I'm in


----------



## Gir

In, thank you kindly.


----------



## C-bro

That could go a long way to a new SSD.


----------



## nub

I'm in


----------



## Coopa

Awesome in.


----------



## nate911

Wow thanks admin!









In!


----------



## gablain

wow In !


----------



## Millillion

I'm in, thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Epic.

I want to rep










If you want to rep...


----------



## FieryCoD

I am in. Oh my god.


----------



## criminal

In.

Thanks admin.


----------



## Xombie

Count me in!

<3


----------



## Jyr

I am so in.


----------



## Greg121986

What what what????


----------



## ArmenianLegend

thanks admin! count me in!


----------



## Lige

Definitely in, this would help tremendously with my bills at the moment.


----------



## SomeDooD

I'm totally in! Yay admin!


----------



## Blackhawk4

In!!!

Thank you thank you and thank you admin


----------



## Lt.JD

So in


----------



## Speedma11229

wow, I'm in. OCN is the best!!!


----------



## Dennisjr13

This is awesome, I am in.


----------



## HaXXoR

In!


----------



## IEATFISH

I'll just leave this here...

http://www.overclock.net/rants-raves...ing-admin.html


----------



## ericeod

Now that I am back in the US, I can finally have an excuse to celebrate Boxing Day again!


----------



## pheoxs

Definitely in! This is awesome!!


----------



## phospholipid

in


----------



## savagebunny

Oh snap! Im in

Thanks admin!


----------



## Dylan

I'm In.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Might as well enter. Love this community.


----------



## ZHoob2004

in. awesome for ocn to do this.


----------



## Radiix

Count me in.


----------



## bucdan

im in!


----------



## Choggs396

O.O

How generous of you! Count me in, please.

Thanks!


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Well, I am in!


----------



## el gappo




----------



## theCanadian

Bro, no way. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Socom

Woah, nice admin








Thanks so much!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Im in
Merry xmas OCN


----------



## Spritanium

Wow.

Posting.


----------



## AmgMake

This is going to get many replies


----------



## FatalityxZ

woot in


----------



## Damarious25

sure. me too


----------



## chatch15117




----------



## nepas

Awesome!!!!

In!!!


----------



## Wishmaker

Happy Holidays and count me in







.


----------



## bulmung

I am in.


----------



## wierdo124

Sure, i am in.


----------



## spixel

in!


----------



## ace8uk

I'm in, I could do with some cash!


----------



## SgtHop

I'm up for this. Chance at free cash, who wouldn't be?


----------



## mojoopo

wow thanks admin


----------



## andyroo89

wow generosity.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Holy cow









So in!


----------



## joemaniaci

Glad I came back, in.


----------



## hybrid-kernel

wow, you're pro. I'd love some cash for a storage upgrade (all disks >90% atm)


----------



## KarmaKiller

Amazing! In for the WIN!


----------



## Deegan

sweet in please


----------



## dudemanppl

Yes yes yes yes yes!


----------



## radodrill

In it to win it


----------



## oliverw92

I'm in!


----------



## Shrimp

Count me in!


----------



## tkl.hui

I'm in for sure. And would love an applique either way.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I am IN for sure.


----------



## venom55520

in please, thanks for being so freakin' cool


----------



## KamuiRSX

in it


----------



## squark

this is crazy

but im in!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Awesome! Count me in.


----------



## Jnesses

This place is awesome!!








In!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Oh hell yeah!









IN!


----------



## Raiden911

IN!


----------



## Dryadsoul

Sign me in to the Heavyweight division.


----------



## bootscamp

*in*
Happy Holidays OCN!


----------



## BountyHead

This is why just another of the many reasons I love OCN! Admin for President of earth! Who is with me!


----------



## darkraid

I am in. This is awesome! Christmas day getting some money and then Boxing day I get a bit more.


----------



## Newdude

sign me up!


----------



## topdog

Very generous, thanks I'm in


----------



## XedLos

Im in


----------



## sailerboy

In!

(mainly for the 1 dollar appliquÃ©), but nice if i win something


----------



## .Style

wooooooo totally in


----------



## xandypx

Wow! Christmas and then Boxing Day!?! Count me in.


----------



## sweffymo

Great jaerghb, Hamstray!

...er... Admin!


----------



## Rbai76

I'm in 
Thanks


----------



## Twinnuke

I'm in!


----------



## Nirran

Wow this is a great giveaway so in.


----------



## ardentx

Take me with you!!!! I'm in


----------



## Platinum

Please count me in, thanks admin!


----------



## just a noob

i could totally buy a case if i win some money


----------



## Starbuck5000

I am in. Good luck everyone


----------



## ovyeminem

Oh, im in


----------



## -Jeppe-

sounds cool I'm in !


----------



## SharkFin

quite definately in


----------



## UnAimed

Whoah Im in I really hope I win like everyone else


----------



## mooneyham

im in


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

In.


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

I'm in!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

ENTERPRISE, has entered !


----------



## kerbitroy

Sweet, cheers


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

I am so in!


----------



## Roke

I'm in


----------



## awaizy

In for the win


----------



## procpuarie

in! thanks admin! i will be in toronto next week so maybe we can meet up.


----------



## crashdummy35

OMG. crashdummy35 would like to enter this fantastic contest.

I love OCN!!! Best website ever....


----------



## chemicalfan

Seems to good to be true, but win!!!


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

good luck to everyone!


----------



## coffeejunky

In please








Hope all of OCN have a Great Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year


----------



## dropkickninja

I'm in!


----------



## Antolen

in.... happy holidays


----------



## mortimersnerd

Mort is in.


----------



## gnak

good luck everyone and merry christmas


----------



## KingMaddog

I'm in


----------



## someone153

Yay money! I hope I win so I can buy more folding gear!









In and thanks admin!


----------



## Aaroman

Thanks admin


----------



## coltsrock

Coltsrock is in !!


----------



## XAslanX

Very generous of you, in!


----------



## riflepwnage

i am totally in!


----------



## BIGGUN

Im in.


----------



## Puscifer

Wow are you guys serious? Count me in, Merry Christmas OCN!


----------



## eseb1

Sweet! IN


----------



## mnishimura00

What is boxing day? I'm not from Canadia, but count me in anyways. Lol


----------



## afzsom

Great way to give back to this fantastic community.


----------



## Drewgy

In for the win!


----------



## rammunition

wow, im in


----------



## Win == True

In


----------



## H-man




----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnishimura00* 
What is boxing day? I'm not from Canadia, but count me in anyways. Lol

Totally forgot about it being a UK/Can thing! December 26th is a big shopping day in the US too though right? Does it have a name?


----------



## a1i1d1e1n1

well i suppose im in


----------



## br3nd064

In, thanks.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Totally forgot about it being a UK/Can thing! December 26th is a big shopping day in the US too though right? Does it have a name?

Yeah Boxing days is like America's Black Friday I think.


----------



## metallicamaster3

I'm in :O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Yeah Boxing days is like America's Black Friday I think.

Yeah, it is.

Silly Canadians









(Just kidding).

Our version of "Boxing Day" is "Black Friday", they day after Thanksgiving (which is always the last Thursday in November). We kinda find spending money AFTER Christmas a little silly...

And no, we usually don't have any big savings on the 26th.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i am in for sure







thanks admin.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Awesome! This tread is growing like crazy too. Who would skip this.


----------



## the3lement

oooo! thanks admin!


----------



## drb328

i wantz the free shenanigans! im in


----------



## FatalityxZ

Boxing Day is pretty much Black Friday/ Cyber Monday.


----------



## MOCAMBO

in!


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Wow! I have to get in on this!


----------



## Evostance

Well im in as long as the UK is


----------



## Garionberg

Brilliant. Thanks!


----------



## JoeyTB

In it for the win


----------



## evilspongebob72

Epic thanks

I'm in


----------



## redmustang

in


----------



## Sanders54

Nice one! I am in!


----------



## Bartmasta

i am in


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

Gnarly!

So much in.


----------



## meticadpa

I love you admin and overclock.net!


----------



## computeruler

In!


----------



## Lelouch

Hoorah, in.


----------



## Canon624

obviously IN.


----------



## Liability

In


----------



## SS_Patrick

Extremely IN!!


----------



## Tekton014

im in's


----------



## Nick911

Ill take a stab, I'm in!


----------



## JoeUbi

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## JorgyBaby

Thanks admin, i'm in!


----------



## AntiTalent

Absolute hero. In.


----------



## BenRK

I'm in I'm in I'm in I'm in I'm in I'm in!


----------



## Bats

Poor student reporting!


----------



## filipin0yboi

what im in!!


----------



## wildfire99

epic win admin, im in ^_^

i guess as long as you keep giving away stuff i wont be mad at your for closing our chat #_#


----------



## Jrice00

I'm in!! thanks


----------



## Cepheus

In


----------



## Viscerous

MMM. Definitely in.


----------



## werds

Wait,what?!?!? No rep or post requirements!! No funny jokes or project pictures?!?!?

lol Im in


----------



## DELL-HATER

in!


----------



## hitman1985

im in


----------



## iampoor

I'm in. hah


----------



## nubz

in like finn.


----------



## Isileth

Count me in!


----------



## rduffy123

In, thank you admin, love the prizes given out here....


----------



## mitchrapp

In like Flynn. Not that Flynn but the other Flynn.


----------



## Varjo

Oh wow, fingers crossed....


----------



## Captain Han

I am in tooooo

thanks a lot!


----------



## alexgheseger

so yeah...

thanks a ton!


----------



## t4ct1c47

Count me in.


----------



## Sozin

In!


----------



## gonX

In!


----------



## noobdown

i would like to be entered into this draw aswell. ty admin.

note, alot of u are gonna think i am foolish for this. i hope i dont win. i want the appilque







.


----------



## Sno

In.


----------



## Maian

In!


----------



## NoGuru

In please.


----------



## whitingnick

Would love it! Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## Wavefunction

In.


----------



## Lawpf2001

in for the win


----------



## Drackula2000

In! I need cash badly! Thanks Admin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CyberDruid

Admin Rocks!


----------



## biatchi

In please


----------



## Poontun

Absolutely in.


----------



## 95329

Im I so in







Gotta love OCn


----------



## Chranny

In! Awesome prizes. =D :cheer:


----------



## catmmm

admin rocks my socks <3


----------



## DennisC

In.


----------



## MADMAX22

Sounds good, count me in.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

I'm in. This Place Rocks!


----------



## nckid4u

Mmmmmmmmmmm mmmmoney!!


----------



## Ruckol1

Post post post ! Thanks admin!


----------



## tofunater

Tofunater is in! If anything I want me some appliques


----------



## Clox

Please count me in!


----------



## Xye

Sweet! In for the win!


----------



## simfreak47

I'm in


----------



## smoke12291

cool contest admin









I'm in!


----------



## Mr. Stroker

In


----------



## Dman

I'm in, nothing is better than free money.


----------



## kaivorth

in


----------



## mobile

in


----------



## Rutku

With my unbelievably "great" luck (sarcasm) I could win some money








. Buhahahah and nice boxing day for everyone in advance!


----------



## hypersauce

count me in


----------



## Chr0n1c

28 pages, you gotta count me in too..


----------



## mightyheysu

In


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

In, Maby i can go for a 5850 over the 5770.


----------



## dizz

Count me in, please.


----------



## Mikecdm

I'm in as well


----------



## shadow19935

wow, defo in.


----------



## noname

I am in.


----------



## not2bad

Hello. I am in!


----------



## iamwardicus

Awesome!!!!! I'm in for this!


----------



## LiquidForce

OCN Giveaways!!! Yay I'm in


----------



## Shane1244

Totally innn!


----------



## Traeumt

in


----------



## joman2055

in it to win it


----------



## Commended

In! Yee


----------



## like30ninjas

in


----------



## Izvire

In


----------



## Freakn

Is it really that simple, post a msg and wiat to see our luck...

Cool why not, OVERCLOCK.net = AWESOME


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im in

this is what makes ocn so great not to mention the great members and fast help.


----------



## sav5716

You guys are amazing! Thank you so much, in!


----------



## MRoFlare

Im in


----------



## roanie25

wow, Big thanks MAN! ---> im in!


----------



## Swiftes

I sure am in


----------



## julmiz

paskat pÃ¶ksyssÃ¤.


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Awesome stuff


----------



## christian_piper

Wow, I come back to check out the site after being away a while, and I see this! w00t! I think this is a sign..

I'm in!


----------



## Livinstrong

Wow, this is very generous of you, Admin! I'm definitely in! I hope going through all of pages writing down names isn't too painful!


----------



## Ross_uk

im in


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Livinstrong* 
I hope going through all of pages writing down names isn't too painful!

http://www.overclock.net/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=631480


----------



## PlantDizzle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
http://www.overclock.net/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=631480









Good way to keep track ;p


----------



## devation

Woot free money plz need to lessons to fight ninja aliens.


----------



## Gizmo

In. Christmas hurt.


----------



## litho

am down for sure


----------



## FtW 420

I am so in...


----------



## cerealk1ll3r

do want. o_o.


----------



## Metal425

Nice thread!

I'm in.


----------



## Dominant

definitely in!


----------



## Goobers

Im in







. id love to be doing some upgrades for my pc for the new year, its been a while since i last had any change to it.


----------



## Ihitbuttons

in as well


----------



## wallyworld96

Great contest!
Thanks!
I'm in.


----------



## Mr. Roboto

I'm in!


----------



## banx

count me innn


----------



## jtypin

innnn


----------



## Kamikaze127

First off, let me kindly thank the admin of the website for offering such a generous offer to the public audience of the very website of which he operates, owns, and regulates. Having such an offering so near to an international holiday of giving is fantastic and I warmly welcome it. Considering the fact that I have to do next to nothing except create one post in this thread and be a member at the time of the threads posting by yourself (which I more than qualify for with a longer time period than 2 calender years between this moment in time and the point at which I requested membership to this website). I will accept the chance that I will win an electronically transferrable gift of currency. Now I would like to take the time and energy out of my being to again thank you for the selflessness you have appeared to show by creating this thread.


----------



## jaclipse

I'm in. Love this community!


----------



## SpammisT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamikaze127* 
First off, let me kindly thank the admin of the website for offering such a generous offer to the public audience of the very website of which he operates, owns, and regulates. Having such an offering so near to an international holiday of giving is fantastic and I warmly welcome it. Considering the fact that I have to do next to nothing except create one post in this thread and be a member at the time of the threads posting by yourself (which I more than qualify for with a longer time period than 2 calender years between this moment in time and the point at which I requested membership to this website). I will accept the chance that I will win an electronically transferrable gift of currency. Now I would like to take the time and energy out of my being to again thank you for the selflessness you have appeared to show by creating this thread.










This.

If only people were as kind as this, we wouldn't have to be such hostile people.
I'm in. As long as we all sit down and drink beer.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Cool Admin is Cool...


----------



## Shadowrunner340

I'm in!


----------



## Deagle50ae

Thanks admin!
Deagle is in
he likes money...
well... his computer does


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

In! and wow...what a kind gesture!


----------



## exileschild

In!


----------



## BinaryDemon

I would be a fool not to try and win some free cash. Sign me up.


----------



## FearSC549

me!!


----------



## tagurtoast

TagUrToast Is So In.


----------



## kinubic

wow im in!! :O


----------



## monogoat

*Cartman Voice* Sweeet


----------



## TagUrPregnant

In Please
Thanks~


----------



## markt

markt in please!!


----------



## gre0481

Count me in.


----------



## Dawlish7

Thank you for your Contribution, the Community is great full, NOT IN (Just saying thanks), is that okay?


----------



## Assassin48

Free Money !!
IN


----------



## Emmanuel

Definitely in!
Thanks!


----------



## [PWN]SniperWolf

I'm in!
Thanks admin


----------



## Core2uu

Awesome!









In b4 23rd.


----------



## waqasr

In!!


----------



## Bear

Count me in


----------



## yomama9388

In!


----------



## Euler

Please count me in.

Thanks!


----------



## pcguy5

in it to win itt

thanks admin


----------



## ender475

Count me in! thanks very much!


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

In,

What a great gift to the fellow members of the site for the Holidays.


----------



## Wincet

I would definitely want some appliques although the money would be nice too







.


----------



## laxrunner

In, amazing how fast a thread grows when free money is involved.


----------



## burrbit

count me in!


----------



## xquisit

Count me in, because I love OCN!


----------



## shinyboy

I am in

This if pretty cool.
Thanks.


----------



## wheth4400

Count me in


----------



## Comp112

I am, SO in.


----------



## Capwn

:Omg IN!
Thanks ADMIN


----------



## brian015

Wow, this is one heck of a giveaway. I'm in, thanks!


----------



## Jo0

I want <333


----------



## Volcom13

Count me in!


----------



## DraganUS

Do count me in.

Thanks A.


----------



## silent_20

In


----------



## Alkaidia

Wow, this is amazing. I'm definitely in.

Thanks,
Alkaidia


----------



## MR_Plow

Whoah!
In please


----------



## fighter25

Free money? IN!!!


----------



## Hayday

i am sooo in lol


----------



## SilverPotato

Thanks admin!


----------



## Pings

Nice this sites rules...


----------



## heelsparky0501

Wow im so in!

Thanks so much for the oppertunity Admin


----------



## chevymeister

In,

WOW.


----------



## whitewidow13

In! This is why I love this site!


----------



## dominique120

Awesome contest admin!


----------



## FragaGeddon

I'm in.


----------



## Blooregard

In. Thank you and have a Merry Christmas OCN!


----------



## Camaro5

I like money, especially free money! I'm in


----------



## Rewindlabs

Woah i hope i win 50$ or more...i will be sure to use it with love towards the overclocking spirit and pickup a nice Athlon II X3 for some overclocking fun


----------



## Darren9

Too good to miss, and merry xmass.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Intriguing! I'm in. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Tr1ggrhappym0nk

im in o.o


----------



## slothfish

I am in!


----------



## Chickenman

In Like Flynn lol









Gogo the Xmas goodness.


----------



## LiquidBlack

Holiday contests, delish. I'm in.


----------



## Swifty

I'm in!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## SkillzKillz

I'm in.









I thought Americans don't celebrate Boxing day?

USA --> Black Friday
Canada --> Boxing Day


----------



## super.muppy

hehehe im in (Y)
merry Christmas & a happy new year


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


I'm in.









I thought Americans don't celebrate Boxing day?

USA --> Black Friday
Canada --> Boxing Day


They dont, but Admin is Canadian


----------



## Lyall

Who could turn down free money?


----------



## zodac

We love you Admin!


----------



## nardox

this is awesome! I'm in!


----------



## dreadlord369

Definitely in!


----------



## da tick 07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz* 
I'm in.









I thought Americans don't celebrate Boxing day?

USA --> Black Friday
Canada --> Boxing Day

i do now;]


----------



## bad_haze

post


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

I love OCN


----------



## nomolos

I'm in...thanks!


----------



## legoman786

legoman is in tha house


----------



## Chaos Assasson

deff in


----------



## Snipe07

39 pages already? and wow best. forum. ever. so in!!!!! OCN rocks!!


----------



## bluedevil

Post.


----------



## stellarhopper

Excellent!...I'm in, Thanks


----------



## thehighlander123

signing


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

spot me please ><


----------



## ghettogeddy

im in please


----------



## Rebel4055

Sweet awesome idea!







and in


----------



## i_hax

Definitely *IN*!


----------



## Pineappleman

Cool, I'm definitely in


----------



## Lelin

Very generous! Thanks alot


----------



## Error 404

Well...This could certainly help my only having juuust enough for WCing and XMas









in


----------



## Tweak23

great thread


----------



## 06si

Im in


----------



## Vostro

Vostro in!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Wow, OCN FTW


----------



## XxSilent22xX

Im in







Thanks.


----------



## KusH

Thank you to all ocn staff/sponsors for making this possible









I am in


----------



## RaCeR123

i'm in!


----------



## rancor

I'm in too!
Thanks


----------



## Hickeydog

Hickeydog in. This guarantees that rancor will get it.


----------



## Cerberus

WOW

In!

thank you!


----------



## Zigee

I would like in please


----------



## Apt Quadruped

I'm in, and thank you!


----------



## d2rocks

count me in? new member!


----------



## badreligion156

Hey im in too!

thanks!


----------



## shemer77

lol i thought you wanted something, im in!


----------



## Zzyzx

Holy jebus, totally in! Happy Holidays, Admin, and thanks.


----------



## inspechore

im in all the way


----------



## N2Gaming

This is very nice of you admin. Please count me in.

Merry Christmas OCN,

N2G


----------



## Dallus

In please! I love Boxing Day!!

You sir are legendary!


----------



## anthony92

In


----------



## YLDaryl

I'm in! Thanks


----------



## uNeec

I'd be gladly to join this.


----------



## mdogg

im in!


----------



## Sozin

The amount...it just continues to grow!


----------



## Sikozu

in


----------



## tha d0ctor

I am in
this is amazing
even more reason to love ocn


----------



## mrtn400

I would love to be in.


----------



## AC_Smoothie

Haha, niceee

I'm totally in for this one


----------



## Space Pope

In


----------



## Necrosis

Count me in!


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Totally forgot about it being a UK/Can thing! December 26th is a big shopping day in the US too though right? Does it have a name?


Although up until now... Alas, no. We in the US don't officially have a name for December 26.

But I believe that you, Admin, in your ultimate generosity, following the traditions of the British origins of The Feast of St. Stephen, have now created a new holiday for the US OCN fans. In the actual tradition of this day, it is us who should be bestowing gifts upon you, for it is OCN that has provided a service to us.

We in the US shall not call this day, December 26th, "Boxing Day", as this glorious day has now commonly become known.

No!

In the future, we will affectingly refer to the British, Canadian, Australian and New Zealand holiday of Boxing Day as...

*OCN Shopping Day*

OK, enough of that! What the heck&#8230; We'll take your money!


----------



## Alwinp

In!


----------



## The Fury

In, thanks


----------



## frigginacky

Awesome! In!


----------



## Mikemoon07

In thanks


----------



## theslaep

Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## Monsk

in!!


----------



## CrazyNikel

Totally in!


----------



## ae804

Count me in...


----------



## Jason4i7

Im in. Jason4i7


----------



## StretchNuts

Im in


----------



## The Viper

Im In


----------



## Pouleterie

In, why not!


----------



## tehmaggot

Count me in!


----------



## Bazmecc

free money?

Yes, please.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

in!


----------



## sigfreik

Wow this is by far the best community ever. You guys rock. Count me in.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

I'm in also







.


----------



## TheF4LL3N

Wow! this is crazy, Count me in please!


----------



## flushentitypacket

holy crap, in of course


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I'm in!


----------



## Rothen

who wouldn't post in this. I am in of course.


----------



## MAXAMOUS

In!!


----------



## halifax1

Woo. In.


----------



## seward

In pls thx.


----------



## unknownSCL

Count me in! Thanks ocn!


----------



## MoMurda

Im in!
Super Target gives me ****ty hours and bi weekly checks, all that equals to having little money for my upgrading addiction, and for presents.


----------



## allenkane

I'm in







Thx OCN


----------



## Locool676

I'm in it just for the appliques!


----------



## videoman5

I'll enter. Also, admin needs to post more.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Give it to meeehh!!


----------



## KitRae

Post. Won't win, but got to try. LOL


----------



## low strife

Wow that's incredible. Awesome!


----------



## Code Geass

In! Cheers Santa


----------



## The Duke

Is Admin DA MAN or what!


----------



## jacksknight

Count me in thanks!


----------



## dieanotherday

I'm in of course


----------



## JTD92

Count me in


----------



## cgg123321

In!


----------



## huntman21014

In, thanks!


----------



## clownfart

posting for free money


----------



## TheLegend

Thanks, Nick! In.


----------



## NeMoD

in for free money


----------



## carayan

In! I Need money!


----------



## Pillz Here

Needs moar money!


----------



## Wasting Away

woot :]
im in!


----------



## awesomator

i am in


----------



## BlankThis

Awesome!


----------



## smoochee

count me in! i could use some cash to go towrds a new cooler for my video card!


----------



## XxG3nexX

:d


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Count me in please!


----------



## dannyyboii

I vote for OCN.


----------



## sledgehammer1990

I am in! I could really use some money to put towards my current build. I kinda need a CPU...


----------



## Slayem

Oooh, i like this thread!


----------



## Unknownm

in please!


----------



## kurosu

In please!


----------



## DEC_42

In. Great idea, Admin







.


----------



## TurboTurtle

In, in and in again!


----------



## myresolution_72

Add Me!


----------



## Lemondrips

In







thanks


----------



## epitek

Roy Jones -> Modern Warfare 2 PS3


----------



## l4n b0y

WOW. in!


----------



## Protezione

in! Thanks admin!


----------



## lockdownx1x

DINERO...GRATIS?!?!?!?!?!?

Merci!


----------



## Argorn5757

Awesome! inftw!


----------



## Xecuter2

oo Count me in


----------



## Manchot

Im in ! Thanks Admin !


----------



## dud3man

ill have a go


----------



## zacbrain

In! :d


----------



## Murderous Moppet

I am so in.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

In in


----------



## LegendaryC

In, in, in!


----------



## Soulphalanx

sweet, in


----------



## Psycho Homer

Wall H4x


----------



## fireman

i can has inz?


----------



## out2kyl

*jumps on bandwagon*


----------



## pzyko80

in it to win it :whee: thanks admin happy holidays every1 good luck


----------



## Sun

Might as well.


----------



## Burn

I'm in


----------



## JDMfanatic

Yay! In


----------



## godsgift2dagame

Totally in!


----------



## Nhb93

I'm in for this.


----------



## Tainok

Nice! In.


----------



## Sheehanigans

like a fat kid and a candy store; I'm in.


----------



## cubanresourceful

SWEET JESUS this is AMAZING! Thank you!







)


----------



## spartacus

I'm in!
<3 OCN.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

oh thank you overclock admin. are you santa?


----------



## Sickened1

Im in! Admin, your the best!


----------



## king_play334

thanks boss man!


----------



## Damir Poljak

I am in. I still do not have paypal but i will...winning something would be nice, I still need that CPU, GPU, Memory and MoBo.
Happy holidays to all!


----------



## nathris

Totally in.


----------



## 7hm

In. THANKS!


----------



## 1nfinity

1nfinity is IN!


----------



## [email protected]

I'm in!


----------



## Farfnarkle

totally in, thank you so much mods. you guys rock!


----------



## Martkilu

in


----------



## Lord

wow.

this site is awesome.

holiday season comes n ppl start giving out stuff.

and now its money







awesummmmmmmmmmmmmmm

i m in


----------



## ChIck3n

Awesome! Thanks Admin!


----------



## rsfkevski

Count me in







WooHoo!


----------



## Searchin4Sanity

Wow yall rock, count me in :-D


----------



## dmreeves

I would feel stupid if I didn't participate in this free giveaway!


----------



## yggr

yggr is in!
generosity is well appreciated by all of OCN


----------



## kow_ciller

In.


----------



## Buggedout

I'm in!


----------



## III-Kill-ZonE-III

im in free money ^.^


----------



## GapTroll

jeeze, this would be gladly accepted right about now


----------



## Snoopy83

I am in, thank you so much admin.


----------



## TriplePlay

I always want free cash! Count me in!


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

AUS.R34P3R is in!

Thanks heaps, love this site!


----------



## Chewman

I'm IN!!!!




























ILY ADMIN.


----------



## Danylu

In. Thanks Admin!


----------



## Gunfire

In


----------



## greydor

Well, it doesn't hurt to enter.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Ch33z is in!


----------



## rock3ralex

I'm in~


----------



## Jakethesnake011

In


----------



## The_Rocker

I am in


----------



## H3||scr3am

American's don't celebrate, they should be disqualified so I have a better chance







j/k

I'm in


----------



## skarm

skarm is in


----------



## Lefty67

Im in

Cant stop thinking how awesome this forum has been since I joined.


----------



## s-x

In ftw


----------



## Aerodyne

Definitely in.


----------



## JaCkHoLe

In


----------



## Butmuncher

Awsome-o my fingers are crossed


----------



## Juggalo23451

I am in


----------



## Klue22

Me like...


----------



## tom.slick

I love boxing day, I'm in.

What's boxing day?


----------



## honk_honk

I am in.


----------



## shibbiness

I am in, thanks admin!


----------



## TestECull

I'm in. I could use a few bucks...


----------



## bumsoil

POST!
i would like some cash







OCN RULES!


----------



## Dankebudz

Sign me up!


----------



## Rocket Surgeon

o rly??

POST


----------



## HA3AP

Im in! Thanks...


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

In. Thanks Admin


----------



## keitare

I'm in


----------



## mocha989

Im in. time to go buy some mountain dew and sit back and watch me win $25+


----------



## piltuR

I am in.


----------



## Dopin_Nuts

I'm most definitely in!


----------



## mtbmike777

I'm in too nice one more xmas freebies


----------



## GuardianOdin

Oh what the hay,I'm in


----------



## tonyhague

In thank you


----------



## crashovride02

Count me in!!


----------



## SniperXX

Oh wow, so generous admin!

Im in!


----------



## YouWin

Wow free monay!

Count me in!


----------



## Pabs

Count me in!


----------



## adizz

this is awesome!
in


----------



## hyponerve

yaaaaay im in


----------



## Mootsfox

Thanks Admin!


----------



## Foxx

I'm in.


----------



## Powelly

I heart admin.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Count me in


----------



## ljason8eg

I'm in!


----------



## TheWolfe

In in in...(put me in 3 times







)


----------



## SlickMeister

In.


----------



## runningmann

very in! admins are teh bomz


----------



## the_xpert

In please


----------



## NITRO1250

I'm in!


----------



## Sikkamore

Wow... In! xD


----------



## Pao

I want to play!


----------



## DaClownie

In!


----------



## darkninja

woah woah woah... let me get this straight... you are giving away money? you see guys this is why OCN is the greatest forum in the world! no one can beat it. and especially noone can beat the kindness of the admin and staff. 
IM IN!


----------



## ReverbDP

In


----------



## BBB89

Im in


----------



## BiG O

I'm in. This is fun.


----------



## Boat

In!


----------



## Spartan8

I'm in.

Thanks!


----------



## allikat

Woohooo! Free money! Go admin!


----------



## Takendown2

in, tnx alot admin!


----------



## richuwo11

in.


----------



## error10

Money money money, count me in!


----------



## gtsteviiee

cool, In ;D.


----------



## Crooksy

In!


----------



## kingsnake2

I guess im in too


----------



## StormX2

Post Post post, me want to Win something =)

I will also lovingly accep OCN Appliques, always wanted those haha


----------



## hometoast

holy mackerel! I'm down for loot!


----------



## Karasu

I'm in


----------



## The_0ctogon

In!


----------



## barry619

am in!


----------



## MisterAutomatic

I am super in. Nice gesture for the Holidays guys. This is super cool.


----------



## Frosty88

In like Flynn!


----------



## PolishNProud

I'm in !!


----------



## derekc4

Post! lol.


----------



## cjgrosch99

Thanks guys I'm in


----------



## Rajb1031

Woo go admin!! im in


----------



## Darkknight512

Woot, in


----------



## orbiter

Me in please


----------



## Z Naught

I am in!







Thanks


----------



## Nostrano

I'm in


----------



## Dan17z

I like the odds. 
Dan17z is in


----------



## Voidsplit

i want in


----------



## dubz

I'm all up in this


----------



## the_milk_man

yes plz!


----------



## chobes

i are in!


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Yay count me in.


----------



## pick_o

nice


----------



## dejanh

I'm in


----------



## micah_jones

I am in.


----------



## rage557

in!


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Sure, im in


----------



## myerz635

In, thanks!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Awesome, I'm in, this is gonna be epic


----------



## admin

Should we pick 5 winners tonight?


----------



## 98uk

Definitely. I'm sitting by a big fire on my laptop and feel Christmassy


----------



## Super304

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Should we pick 5 winners tonight?

As long as im one of them









In please!


----------



## EchoTomcat

I'm in


----------



## Benladesh

Im in, thanks for the generosity


----------



## rpgman1

Count me in! I've lost my job and now this is my chance to finally win something.


----------



## PCWIZMTL

The grinch stole my paycheck this year... this could really come in handy!!! OCN rules!!!!


----------



## Gill..

OCN rules!.....thanks admin


----------



## Sparhawk

Wow, generous much?







OCN


----------



## repo_man

I am in!







Good golly, I *love* OCN!


----------



## Moparman

Free is what we like. OCN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Esseff

Free!


----------



## Sukach

Very generous. In.


----------



## nceagles




----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## Galilean

totally need some monays to get a copy of supcom.


----------



## admin

Tonight around 6pm EST (-5GMT) we will hand out the following prizes:

$100
$50
$25
$25
$25

Thanks








admin


----------



## Zoki318

Eye iz inn.


----------



## fuloran1

In!


----------



## EchoTomcat

Nice one admin, very generous of you to donate!


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

in


----------



## Gexx

This should be pretty cool!


----------



## vuxdu

I'm in!


----------



## Zoki318

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zoki318*


Eye iz inn.


You know what Admin. Count me out. I have a great job that I love, I have a roof over my head and I have a new car. Some of the OCN members can put it to better use or need it more than I do. But thank you very much for helping us out.


----------



## stevenma188

I'm In!


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zoki318*


You know what Admin. Count me out. I have a great job that I love, I have a roof over my head and I have a new car. Some of the OCN members can put it to better use or need it more than I do. But thank you very much for helping us out.


You are still in









If you win - just do something good with it


----------



## jamespheely

this is something special, extremely generous admin


----------



## climbncookie

Loving Free Money. I needs climbing things


----------



## admin

Any stragglers? Get your post in so that you are entered for the first draw in about 1 hour


----------



## Sin100

Very generous!
Thanks very much Admin!
edit: just in time!!


----------



## SlyFox

Omg I'm in, thanks!!!


----------



## Lozza

Entered!


----------



## franz

In. Thanks Admin and OCN.


----------



## JustinD

Yay! Free money. In! Thanks!


----------



## jigglylizard

I'm in!


----------



## 45nm

I'm in.


----------



## LinksKitKat

I'm in


----------



## -bl4ck-

In!


----------



## eclipseaudio4

In!!!


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Oh boy, count me in!


----------



## DUNC4N

DUNC4N in.

Thanks Admin, and OCN!


----------



## btwalter

I'm in.
Thanks Admin and Sponsors for the opportunity.


----------



## Jamster325

Im in








Thanks to the admin and sponsors


----------



## Explicit

In! (Especially the appliques since I never win anything else.)

Thanks admin/OCN


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

i'm in!


----------



## Manyak

Why not? I'm in!


----------



## admin

Here we go...

First batch of winners:

*$100 - authentic
$50 - Protezione
$25 - simfreak47
$25 - .Style
$25 - Crooksy*


----------



## yann3804

Im in!


----------



## [Teh Root]

In! Sweet Admin thank you!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Congrats 1st batch winners...


----------



## shinji2k

I'm so in.


----------



## Sin100

Congratz to the first winners!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Congrats to the first batch of winners


----------



## admin

Three more winners just selected









*$25 ---> Bitemarks and bloodstains*
*$25 ---> procpuarie*
*$25 ---> Jnesses*


----------



## EchoTomcat

Congratz you guys! Can't be bad!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Congrats next winners...


----------



## xHassassin

Free cash? I'm down.
Although it might be over with the picking already started.


----------



## iquark

I'm in!

An applique for a dollar is an awesome deal.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Free cash? I'm down.
Although it might be over with the picking already started.









I update the list to pull from each time I pull them







So you are entered moving forward


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Wow, what a wonderful gesture. Please include me if its not too late.


----------



## .Style

wooo i won







Thanks OCN! Much love


----------



## nategr8ns

woah...
I definitely want free moneyz!
Too bad I missed the first pullings







.


----------



## donk165

Count me in, a cheap rotary tool would be very nice, can attempt my first mod!


----------



## BTK

Count me in thanks


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Cool beans, I'm in.


----------



## PathogenX

omg in!


----------



## j0z3

Im in.


----------



## Hexa

I would LOVE to be in! Awesome contest here. Thanks


----------



## SgtSpike

I'm definitely down.


----------



## Hammerdin

pst


----------



## Faded_Mantis

Wow, a lot of pages, I'm in!

1. Log onto overclock.net
2. Click on interesting thread name
3. ????????????
4. Profit


----------



## BLKKROW

BLKKROW

Is in


----------



## Pheatton

Nice. Great idea.


----------



## Jplaz

This is extra cool, I'm in.


----------



## OverShocked

Whoa....

Im in!


----------



## Vincenzo Locs

Can't say no to free money, sign me up


----------



## Afrodisiac

In.


----------



## ymetushe

I'm on board!


----------



## Retrospekt

In!


----------



## 5ILVgeARX

chance of free cash.

thanks


----------



## nyforever

In...? >.>


----------



## DUNC4N

Congrats to those who have won already.


----------



## leekaiwei

i'm in!


----------



## Dotard

I'm in too!


----------



## krnx714

I'm in thanks!


----------



## PCNerd

im in


----------



## MlbrottarN

Free money... I'm in!


----------



## Cyph3r

Wow, im in.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Hope I can still get in.


----------



## Mebby

Count me in. Would be a sweet thing to win right about now!


----------



## Monkmachine

Yes please!


----------



## accskyman

Free money from the best site ever?.. I'm in!! =D, thanks Admin!!


----------



## mechati

I'm in.


----------



## BULLATTACK

I am in


----------



## ira-k

I'm in!


----------



## Shroud

Innnnn


----------



## Nv1si0n

Inn! thanks.


----------



## godsgift2dagame

I'm already in, but wanted to know...how does OCN make money. The ads can't be worth THAT much.


----------



## Loosenut

you can call me in


----------



## StormX2

yah Sign me up for the 250 win =)~
I will use the Money to buy something from an OCN member


----------



## Finny

In...


----------



## Lige

Congratulations to the winners of the first group.


----------



## admin

More winners!









*$50 ---> savagebunny *
*$50 ---> Dallus *
*$50 ---> MAXAMOUS *
*$25 ---> keitare *
*$25 ---> orbiter *
*$25 ---> Kamikaze127 *
*$25 ---> Sozin *
*$25 ---> The Duke*


----------



## susik89

in pls


----------



## Sin100

Gratz to the winners!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Congrats latest winners...


----------



## muels7

In, thanks. This is really great. Lots of competition though. Look at all these memebers that want in







lol


----------



## Moynesy

Amazing, count me in. Thanks


----------



## KarmaKiller

Congrats to the last round or winners!

This is crazy!


----------



## Cook1

Wow that's crazy, count me IN!


----------



## savagebunny

Thanks admin!


----------



## admin

Adding a few more prizes now so more can win


----------



## frankenstein406

count me in :]


----------



## admin

Just a note that I check each winner against the criteria listed in the OP. If it does not match, I will pick a new winner. This has not happened yet - but just wanted to make that clear


----------



## iandroo888

in =]


----------



## hyponerve

nice luck for the winners


----------



## iamwardicus

Congrats to all the current winners!

(Still hoping for the $250 - I want my Q9550!)


----------



## Komimi

I am so in!


----------



## paio

in for the win

THANKS


----------



## frankenstein406

im in


----------



## junkyard00000

In


----------



## Lyfskills

In!


----------



## SgtSpike

So do we need to post again to be entered again? Between each batch of winners? Or are we automatically entered into each "batch" of prizes?


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


So do we need to post again to be entered again? Between each batch of winners? Or are we automatically entered into each "batch" of prizes?


Automatically.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


So do we need to post again to be entered again? Between each batch of winners? Or are we automatically entered into each "batch" of prizes?


Your one entry is all we need


----------



## Lige

If we post multiple times, does it improve our chance?







Cause you know, there is no such thing as being overly generous admin.









Thanks for what you do.


----------



## ounderfla69

I'm in! Thanks.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


If we post multiple times, does it improve our chance?







Cause you know, there is no such thing as being overly generous admin.









Thanks for what you do.










The list of names is pulled from here: http://www.overclock.net/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=631480

So - no


----------



## Wiremaster

Whew! Totally in!


----------



## SgtSpike

Hmmm... how to hax.

*Signs up for new OCN accounts, SgtSp1ke, SgtSpik3, and SgtSp1k3*


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


the list of names is pulled from here: http://www.overclock.net/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=631480

so - no










:d


----------



## tweaker123

In


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Hmmm... how to hax.

*Signs up for new OCN accounts, SgtSp1ke, SgtSpik3, and SgtSp1k3*










We scrub the winners based on the criteria in the OP







Luckily we have not had to remove any winners yet.


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

I'm in, why not?


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Iv had pretty good luck in other OCN drawings, im in!


----------



## Micam93

I'm in!


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

absolutely im broke


----------



## admin

More winners!

*$25 ---> anthony92
$25 ---> badreligion156
$25 ---> alexgheseger
$25 ---> SpcCdr
$25 ---> LinksKitKat*


----------



## MasterShake

um. IN?!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congrats !


----------



## FatalityxZ

DAMN how come im not winning


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ* 
DAMN how come im not winning


----------



## metallicamaster3

How is one chosen for winnings?


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ* 
DAMN how come im not winning









Odds are that the odds are against you







You can still get the applique offer if you don't end up winning though


----------



## Zammo

:d


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Randomized.com I should think.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3* 
How is one chosen for winnings?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Randomized.com I should think.

Most likely randomized.com, seeing that Admin made that site


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3* 
How is one chosen for winnings?

1) List of names from here: http://www.overclock.net/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=631480

2) Randomized.com to select winners

3) Double check that the winners are eligible based on the OP


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ* 
DAMN how come im not winning









1 in 780 at the moment -(minus) current winners (21) = 1 in 759.
Odds are quite high


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
1) List of names from here: http://www.overclock.net/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=631480

2) Randomized.com to select winners

3) Double check that the winners are eligible based on the OP

Admin, does the 'whoposted' feature work on any thread?


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
1 in 780 at the moment -(minus) current winners (21) = 1 in 759.
Odds are quite high

As of the last draw, it was 716 names (not including mine) in the draw. Some of those, if they won, would not meet the requirements set out in the OP so that number is actually even lower.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Admin, does the 'whoposted' feature work on any thread?

Yes. Just click on the number of posts shown on the page listing all of the threads in a specific forum.


----------



## metallicamaster3

This thread is getting reDONKulous. :O


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3* 
this thread is getting redonkulous.









Agreed


----------



## madmanx1x1

Nice


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Admin, does the 'whoposted' feature work on any thread?

Just change the threadId number to the one you want


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
Just change the threadId number to the one you want









Thank you, Captain Obvious.









I was just curious if it worked with all threads or only in certain areas.


----------



## CSSKing92

In


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Thank you, Captain Obvious.











..lol, sorry!


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

In


----------



## XFreeRollerX

in


----------



## punceh

im in


----------



## Rebel4055

I hope I get something good! D: in


----------



## FieryCoD

The tension. It is building up!


----------



## coopsman1

Can UK members enter?
If so count me in please


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coopsman1* 
Can UK members enter?
If so count me in please


I have, So yes its open to UK members.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

its getting tense in here lol.


----------



## soloz2

in


----------



## Grosmechantloup

in!


----------



## [GNW] Firedog

Sweet giveaway, count me in!


----------



## tht-kid

In!
Please


----------



## Markisa

count me in


----------



## technoredneck95

In!


----------



## Preim

Thanks Admin









im in


----------



## Feuer unten

i'd have to be insane to not post. i'm in for sure


----------



## Djghost454

I'm in!

Excellent idea!!!!

I LOVE OCN!


----------



## ryan]

in!

Thanks!


----------



## Freelancer852

Interesting competition... Post for cash? If only more websites were this awesome!


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
more winners!









*$50 ---> savagebunny*
*$50 ---> dallus*
*$50 ---> maxamous*
*$25 ---> keitare*
*$25 ---> orbiter*
*$25 ---> kamikaze127*
*$25 ---> sozin*
*$25 ---> the duke*

awesome!!!


----------



## Evil-Jester

im down with free


----------



## jbranton

Count me in.


----------



## Danker16

over>!?>! me want


----------



## Kluez

woa


----------



## roanie25

posting for cash = ftw! IN!!!


----------



## n1helix

In!


----------



## the_xpert

in!


----------



## Fox_Smash

i'm in thanks


----------



## newphase

I can Haz In?


----------



## Andr3az

In, if I am still able to.


----------



## Twinnuke

(even tho I already Entered) I'd totally like to buy an applique win or not.


----------



## admin

Rest of the winners will be selected today/tonight!







Best of luck to everyone!

Instructions for winners on claiming their prizes will be posted tonight.

Applique offer details + a lanyard offer will be posted tonight as well!

Happy Holidays Overclock.net


----------



## StormX2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Rest of the winners will be selected today/tonight!







Best of luck to everyone!

Instructions for winners on claiming their prizes will be posted tonight.

Applique offer details + a lanyard offer will be posted tonight as well!

Happy Holidays Overclock.net










Looking forward to it!

I hope to be able to win, but I also hope to potentially do the Applique's =)


----------



## Blackhawk4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Rest of the winners will be selected today/tonight!







Best of luck to everyone!

Instructions for winners on claiming their prizes will be posted tonight.

Applique offer details + a lanyard offer will be posted tonight as well!

Happy Holidays Overclock.net










Awesome







I can't wait


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Rest of the winners will be selected today/tonight!







Best of luck to everyone!

Instructions for winners on claiming their prizes will be posted tonight.

Applique offer details + a lanyard offer will be posted tonight as well!

Happy Holidays Overclock.net










Interested in a cheap lanyard, one I got from staff giveaway is not much use due to wrong end. And congrats to all previous and future winners


----------



## subliminally incorrect

please put me in the running

thanks


----------



## spixel

1750$ woah


----------



## Slider46

I can has chance to win?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Rest of the winners will be selected today/tonight!







Best of luck to everyone!

Instructions for winners on claiming their prizes will be posted tonight.

Applique offer details + a lanyard offer will be posted tonight as well!

Happy Holidays Overclock.net









Cheers Admin !


----------



## Setzer

Cheers, and Merry Christmas


----------



## prosser13

Congrats to all who have won so far, especially The Duke (you deserve it!)


----------



## beret9987

I'm so in! Could use it towards the new WC loop xD


----------



## ignite

Great stuff! Count me in!


----------



## Faster_is_better

ROX in.


----------



## Fitzbane

im in if it isnt too late!


----------



## Reflux

Wow


----------



## ABeta

WOW! THIS IS GREAT! Thanks


----------



## admin

And the final group of winners are:

*$25 ---> Powelly *
*$25 ---> GPA_Voltaire*
*$25 ---> ace8uk*
*$25 ---> epitek *
*$25 ---> iampoor *
*$25 ---> Lozza *
*$25 ---> computeruler *
*$25 ---> honk_honk *
*$25 ---> crashdummy35 *
*$25 ---> RaCeR123 *
*$25 ---> bad_haze *
*$25 ---> Nv1si0n *

*$50 ---> 7hm *
*$50 ---> Feuer unten *
*$50 ---> Preim *
*$50 ---> unknownSCL *
*$50 ---> the3lement*

*$100 ---> MlbrottarN *

*$150 ---> heelsparky0501 *

*$250 ---> Grosmechantloup *

Congrats!

Please see the OP for more details on how to claim your prize!


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

Let me in =]
I have no money to spend outside of my bank account D=
And i mean literally zero dollars

added: *zomg i just realised the expiry date >< sorry op*


----------



## Blackhawk4

congrats to all those who won


----------



## Starbuck5000

Congrats to all of the winners


----------



## Protezione

sweet!!!!

If we won, what do we do?


----------



## hyponerve

congrats to all the winners, if i had won you would have seen this:


----------



## biatchi

Congrats


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hyponerve* 
congrats to all the winners, if i had won you would have seen this:










lmao! and congratz to all!
I guess better luck next time to us unlucky ones









What a great way to kick off 2010!


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
lmao! and congratz to all!
I guess better luck next time to us unlucky ones









*What a great way to kick off 2010!*

By not winning, yeah!


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Protezione* 
sweet!!!!

If we won, what do we do?

OP updated


----------



## Metal425

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

sent payment for lanyard, i can't wait







GJ to all winners.


----------



## Lyfskills

Congratz to all the winners!

I just ordered a lanyard a few days back, should of waited.. Oh well, appliques ordered!


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Gratz to all


----------



## xHassassin

Grats to winners.
Payment sent for Applique pack.








Woot


----------



## mooneyham

con-gratz to winners, too bad im not one







, maybe next year


----------



## PlantDizzle

Congrats to all the winners =]
Especially for the one who won $250

Damn!

May i ask how the winners were determind?
I'm guessing a raffle.


----------



## Capwn

Payment sent for applique. Thx for such a great offer ADMIN


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PlantDizzle*


Congrats to all the winners =]
Especially for the one who won $250

Damn!

May i ask how the winners were determind?
I'm guessing a raffle.


im guessing http://www.randomized.com/


----------



## Grosmechantloup

HOLY**** I WON!! First time I win something!!!!! THANKS A MILLION! I love OCN even more!


----------



## nathris

I never win anything









Oh well, at least I'll get some appliques out of it


----------



## sweffymo

If I give you $2, will you send me both?


----------



## xd_1771

Darnit... oh well it was a good try








Gratz everyone!


----------



## N2Gaming

Good Job admin and congradulations to all the winners. Better luck next year to all the loosers.







That includes me.


----------



## iamwardicus

*sighs* I never win anything







anywhoo - Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## tehmaggot

Any pictures of the different types of lanyards? I'd really like one!









Congrats to the winners!

Edit:
Found pictures if anybody else is interested: Here.

Side note: The link in the store to the lanyard pictures is broken.


----------



## Deegan

congrats winners


----------



## Lefty67

Congrats pplz. Happy Holidays!


----------



## coffeejunky

Congratulations to all who won. Also, lanyard ordered


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congrats to all the winners !


----------



## wannabe_OC

Congrats to ALL the winners...


----------



## Setzer

Congratulations to all of those who won a share of the $1750, and Merry Christmas to all


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

$1 sent for the ring lanyard







.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Ah, didn't win. Great contest though!


----------



## xandypx

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## paras

Iam in too


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paras*


Iam in too


you are a little late.

I sent money for Appliques







cant beat that, and cheap advertising for Admin


----------



## simfreak47

Never won anything before









I'd like to thank admin for this very generous contest! That's a lot of money to be giving away!!









Good job to all


----------



## btwalter

are there pictures of what the lanyards look like?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *btwalter* 
are there pictures of what the lanyards look like?

Here -
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post7439230


----------



## btwalter

yeah, work blocks the lanyard pics. LOL...
I found them here though: Source
Payment sent. Congrats to all the winners, and happy holidays.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Rats, I didn't win anything!

Haha, congrats to all the winners!


----------



## heelsparky0501

OMG i won the second top prize! Im so excited :] 
Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## computeruler

I cant believe I won anything!


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

I'm so getting a lanyard.


----------



## metallicamaster3

I'm gonna get the appliques first, I can always get a lanyard a different way







. Them babes would look great on my monitor.


----------



## Crooksy

Yeahyuuuh, $25









Thanks admin!


----------



## crashdummy35

Wow, I won a prize. Thanks for the give away Admins.


----------



## btwalter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


I'm gonna get the appliques first, I can always get a lanyard a different way







. Them babes would look great on my monitor.


yeah, I purchased a pack of appliques yesterday before they announced the winners/$1 offer. LOL.


----------



## Choggs396

Awwww..... no dice.









Congrats to the winners though


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Gratz to those who won. Ordered me some appliques


----------



## SgtSpike

iampoor is now $25 richer!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Congrats guys, hope you put it to good use


----------



## Dallus

Straight back to OCN probably. I don't think [hopefully] anything on my comp will die within the week.


----------



## FieryCoD

Congratulations to all!

Hope you spend that money wisely.

..on me of course.


----------



## procpuarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Three more winners just selected









*$25 ---> Bitemarks and bloodstains*
*$25 ---> procpuarie*
*$25 ---> Jnesses*









. Thanks admin! Merry Christmas!


----------



## kinubic

im 1 dollar poorer ! sent money for a lanyard(carbiner) folowed the format. lol


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

I've had exactly $1.00 USD left in my PayPal account for months, YES.


----------



## unknownSCL

sweeet! i actually won! I'm having trouble pm'ing admin tho


----------



## Code Geass

Gratz everyone who won







Din't win so in for the lanyard









Edit: $1 poorer now


----------



## admin

First round of payments sent out.

I had one request that I could not match up with a PM. If you created a paypal request but did not get paid, please PM me.

Thanks!
admin


----------



## simfreak47

Received payment, nice and sound









Thanks admin and congrats to everyone who won, and for those who get a great deal on a lanyard


----------



## ira-k

Congratulations everyone! That was a nice give-a-way!


----------



## Shane1244

Congrats to everyone!

I just ordered some Appliques!


----------



## Traeumt

Congratz everyone


----------



## Preim

Thanks soooo much


----------



## Feuer unten

thanks Admin, great contest.
and congrats to everyone that got a nice little boxing day gift


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Great Contest admin! Congrats to all who won! I didnt, but great deal on some appliques! hopefully they'll be here soon. Been wanting some for soooo long for my rig.


----------



## crashovride02

This was a great give-away! Thank you. I just ordered a lanyard!


----------



## crashdummy35

Payment received. Thank you Admin. Truly an awesome give away. Congrats to the winners and I hope every had a Happy Holiday.


----------



## Crooksy

got my payment! thankyou admin!


----------



## Preim

Woops, forgot o sens request, just sent it









<3 Admin


----------



## The Duke

Thank You








(pending)


----------



## metallicamaster3

I can't get my money from my bank account to my paypal until around the 30th (stupid holidays! :[), so I can't get my $1 sent in for my appliques by the 28th





















.


----------



## Powelly

Cannot believe I won a prize!
Thanks very much Admin, I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


I can't get my money from my bank account to my paypal until around the 30th (stupid holidays! :[), so I can't get my $1 sent in for my appliques by the 28th





















.



I'll send you $1.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
I'll send you $1.









D'aww you're so kind







!


----------



## Preim

Awaiting payment









once again, nice giveaway.


----------



## dieanotherday

this sucks







i never win anything


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*


this sucks







i never win anything


Everyone won


----------



## SporkofdooM

Congrats to all the winners, and thanks Admin for an awesome giveaway!


----------



## Chif

damn i wish i was active a week ago! Missed out







owell. Thanks anyway admin. Hope you all had a great holiday.


----------



## admin

More payments sent!

There are no more open requests in paypal for this contest. If you followed the process in the OP and did not get your funds, please drop me a PM outlining which email address it came from and on what date it was created.

Appliques / Lanyard orders (there are a lot!) will be processed this weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## The Duke

Happy New Year to Admin


----------



## noobdown

where i didnt win, i took the option to finally get a ocn appilque, just wondering how we know if we are getting one or if they ran out?


----------



## admin

Anyone who meets the criteria in the OP should have their order processed this weekend and sent on Monday. If for some reason we run out, you will get a notice your order was cancelled from PayPal. I doubt that will happen though!


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Anyone who meets the criteria in the OP should have their order processed this weekend and sent on Monday. If for some reason we run out, you will get a notice your order was cancelled from PayPal. I doubt that will happen though!


 awsome. i hope i finally get an appilque. crosses fingers. hope you dont run out.


----------



## admin

I have had some PMs about the status of the $1 applique/lanyard offer - as mentioned in this thread, they are being processed this weekend and will be shipped off on Monday. Please - be patient with us here. This was a very popular offer and we are "selling" these cheaper than it actually even costs to ship them. If for some reason the timelines are not working for you, just let me know and I can refund you your $1.

Thanks very much and hope you enjoy your goods!
admin


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Thanks admin. Looking forward to showing off my OCN applique!


----------



## admin

Appliques / Lanyard orders all processed! None had to be cancelled







They will be in the mail tomorrow from icy cold Canada


----------



## Feuer unten

got payment last night, thanks admin you are a true hero


----------



## admin

A very large mail delivery was sent out today!







Keep your eyes open for your goodies


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


A very large mail delivery was sent out today!







Keep your eyes open for your goodies


















thanks ADMIN . You da' Man !!


----------



## 98uk

Admin has turned into a philanthropist









I get excited when you post!

He's kind of like a mythical hand from above that only appears to spare us all and provide us with goodies. No one knows who he is


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Appliques / Lanyard orders all processed! None had to be cancelled







They will be in the mail tomorrow from icy cold Canada











Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


A very large mail delivery was sent out today!







Keep your eyes open for your goodies










sweet. ty admin for the update


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Sweet!

Just got my appliques in the mail today









Can someone post an example of how to apply it, cause I don't wanna screw it up! I wanna put it on my laptop.


----------



## admin

Wow - already? Canada Post is fast some days









Have a look at this for some help applying: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post6975079

That thread as a whole should also mention it a few times throughout.


----------



## btwalter

wow, Canada is quick. Makes me want to move there. LOL I'll check my mail again today to see if I have a surprise waiting for me to open up


----------



## sailerboy

Hopefully USA isnt too far behind.


----------



## Shane1244

Got mine today!









Already got it applied, Had a few problems peeling the backing off, the small letters wanted to stick to the backing. Just had it peel it slowly, and use a pen knife to separate it.

Thanks again Admin! <3


----------



## metallicamaster3

Got my appliques today







! ^_^

I'm loving the postage from Canada. I'm gonna save the envelope considering the rarity here in the states.

admin







<3

Quote:

I get excited when you post!
Right??


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


A very large mail delivery was sent out today!







Keep your eyes open for your goodies











Mine came today. Considering I'm on the other side of the country I'm guessing everyone in Canada has one by now









Thanks admin!


----------



## sav5716

Mine came today as well. I'm not going to lie, I did not expect so many. Thanks so much admin!.


----------



## sailerboy

I should get mine tomarrow (i hope).


----------



## metallicamaster3

Going to be getting up early to install the "apply me on the INSIDE" applique on the inside of my case's window







.


----------



## sailerboy

you should put it outside, just to be rebellious. Then put it on MLIA


----------



## StretchNuts

Hopefully mine will be here soon. I am going to mothers now to check my mail. I have a couple of new windows to put these on


----------



## sweffymo

I got appliquÃ©s (in the US we call them decals) that I ordered for full price from the PayPal store a few days ago, but the lanyard that I "won" hasn't shown up yet... It should be here soon though... Not too worried.









Thanks again for the giveaway, Admin!


----------



## Pwnage of Death

pick me!!!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pwnage of Death* 







pick me!!!









Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally late there bud.

I suggest closing this thread - for obvious reasons


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally late there bud.

I suggest closing this thread - for obvious reasons










rofl, I agree.


----------



## btwalter

Lanyard arrived yesterday







Looks like Customs had to make sure it was really a lanyard. LOL


----------



## ghost55

is this over


----------



## junkyard00000

Yes







Read the OP


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghost55*


is this over


I hope not but who wouldn't want to win something


----------



## luffy

Awesome, totally in!
Thanks.


----------



## KarmaKiller

This is already over..


----------



## tht-kid

People read the title and then just post :| Cant even read the OP...


----------



## bluedevil

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## sailerboy

Got lanyard in SoCal, TY admin

It says misdelivered, and Vista Del Sol is crossed out and Vista del Sol is written over it. I wouldnt think that one letter would have made that much of a difference?


----------



## StretchNuts

Still havent received my appliques?
PM's have also been sent with no response?


----------

